
The Polemical Doodles of Léon Krier, the Intellectual Godfather of New Urbanism - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/polemical-doodles-of-leon-krier/
======
tgv
Hardly doodles, aren't they? They are more cartoons, quite satirical, but also
metaphorical, and fail where metaphors often fail. He's got a point, but I
don't think he has the solution.

